# Plywood hunting.



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Does anyone know of a better option for buying "good" plywood other than the orange or blue big box stores or local lumber yards? I've seen a few places online but the shipping is usually as much as the wood. It doesn't have to be Baltic birch, I'm just looking for nice with no/few voids. Thanks!


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

I get all of my ply through Windsor ply. They are overpriced but I usually buy enough they will cut me a break. On top of that they will load it for me, without me asking. That is huge for me


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Pro4824 said:


> Does anyone know of a better option for buying "good" plywood other than the orange or blue big box stores or local lumber yards? I've seen a few places online but the shipping is usually as much as the wood. It doesn't have to be Baltic birch, I'm just looking for nice with no/few voids. Thanks!


how much quantity???


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm curious as to what you mean by "better option"? For me, a better option would include NOT going to Home Depot, but going to Lowes instead.


----------



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

Lowes has a cabinet grade poplar plywood that pretty good for $49. Has about 8-10 layers. I use it all the time


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

For hardwood and better grade of plywood, I buy from a local hardwood dealer in Houston. They have anything and everything you could imagine. The good stuff isn't cheap.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I rebuilt boat seats with marine plywood. The independent retailer said it does not have the voids like regular plywood, hence, no place to hold water. Not furniture quality, though.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I'm fortunate to have been hooked up with a local cabinet shop and get ply at a reduced rate. Reduced being less than the big stores and pre-finished as an option. The key is that he orders in volume and adding my 5-7 sheets at a time costs him nothing more. I of course need to wait for his time to order but a bit of planing usually makes that easier.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Is one of these locations near you? Wurth Wood Group Location

This is where I buy all of my plywood and some hardwoods. They have the best in my area, and at competitive prices.

Charley


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Depends what you are using it for, for shop cabinets and paint grade, i have used MDO which is plywood with a melemine surface,small to no voids. it is a concrete forming and exterior sign plywood that has a perfect faces for painting that are covered either one or both sides with a melamine coating. Most lumber yards carry it, have not seen it in the Big Box stores. It can be cut nicely,glued and screwed or nailed and holds up nicely out in the weather. It comes in 4X8X 3/4",1/2", 5/8".
Herb


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I have a Wurth location within about 90 minutes of me but found that if I wanted to get plywood from them I needed to call first for pricing. They have no on-line price sheet that I can find. Evidently it varies quickly in price. CP Johnson's in Northern Va, a bit further away, has plywood but only in 5x5 which I really don't understand. I guess it's easier to handle than 4x8 but is there any other reason for 5x5?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I buy my lumber and plywood from Hood Industries which is about 15 miles from me. It is 5X5 Russian Birch and a sheet of 3/4" of 4-B plywood cost $26.50 a sheet. This is the good plywood, not the stuff that HD and Lowes sell. If your looking for the best price at 26.50 for the good ply is $1.06 a board foot and someone said earlier that a good ply at a box store was $49.00 and that would be $1.53 a board foot. So why would you buy the cheap ply at a box store and pay more money? 

The reason lumber companies don't post prices is that the prices can change daily. If we have some really bad weather in one part of the country it can change the price of lumber all over the country.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm just curious to know what the best type of hunting weapon is to take down a wild sheet of plywood? Something conventional like a rifle, or maybe one of those new cordless nail guns? 
4D


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You wanna nail that sucker on the first shot...


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I get mine from Unity Distributor. It is also where I get my hardwood from.


----------

